# nut



## Boljon

How do I say "nut" in Latin?
I am not meaning the hard fruit, I mean the tool used with screwdriver. (French écrou; German Mutter)
Thank you!


----------



## Deccius

Boljon said:


> How do I say "nut" in Latin?
> I am not meaning the hard fruit, I mean the tool used with screwdriver. (French écrou; German Mutter)
> Thank you!



It's really difficult to translate modern terminology into Latin, because it usually didn't exist at the time Latin was spoken.  Therefore, the only translation I can offer you is "nux, nucis" (f.) - nut.


----------



## modus.irrealis

I found a Neo-Latin dictionary at http://facweb.furman.edu/~dmorgan/lexicon/silva.htm (which is a big file) and one line is

.tool *nut* (screw) anisocycla          (Lev.)

so you might consider using that.


----------



## Deccius

modus.irrealis said:


> I found a Neo-Latin dictionary at http://facweb.furman.edu/~dmorgan/lexicon/silva.htm (which is a big file) and one line is
> 
> .tool *nut* (screw) anisocycla          (Lev.)



That's interesting.  Do you have any idea what the etymology of that word is?  It looks Greek to me.


----------



## modus.irrealis

You're right -- it does look Greek, but I have no idea where it comes from. I'm guessing it means something like "unequal circle" which is kind of a good description. But there's another possible work from my link which I somehow missed the first time around.

.tool nut (used with bolt) / (cochleae) matrix [Scheller, Lexicon, 1783]; cochlea femina [Bauer] (Helf.)

This one makes more sense because my dictionary says _cochlea_ means screw.


----------



## Etruscanus

modus.irrealis said:


> .tool *nut* (screw) anisocycla          (Lev.)
> 
> so you might consider using that.



 Thank you for the Neo-Latin glossary, which is very helpful and "fun" to peruse!

There dangers in Neo-Latin coinages, since they become highly individualistic, i.e. the linguistic preference of the user.  Many coinages are pedantic paraphrase, while others are drawn from the magic exelsior of the Greek lexicon.  I too have fallen into a highly individualistic pattern of re-Latinizing Italian or using Anglo-Latin roots for new words.

The 'ideal' of neologisms for Latin are a dicey subject, since Latin is not spoken in a colloquial sense and there are not a definite Latin authority today ... outside of the Vatican.


----------



## Anne345

anisocycla is a screw (a-niso-cycla = turn without effort)
screw : coclea or torcularis clavus
(cochleae) matrix  or cochlea femina nut  is used with a bolt
bolt : clavus rotundus, virga metallica; pessulus


----------



## modus.irrealis

Anne345 said:


> anisocycla is a screw (a-niso-cycla = turn without effort)



I was wondering how you get that decomposition?


----------



## Anne345

a : privative prefix : un-, -less
niso :  nisus passive perfect participle of nitor  to bear upon, press upon  or 
a pressing upon, pressure, push, striving, exertion, labor, effort
cyclus , i, m., = κuκλος,  circle 

You don't agree ?


----------



## modus.irrealis

Anne345 said:


> a : privative prefix : un-, -less
> niso :  nisus passive perfect participle of nitor  to bear upon, press upon  or
> a pressing upon, pressure, push, striving, exertion, labor, effort
> cyclus , i, m., = κuκλος,  circle
> 
> You don't agree ?



Thanks for the explanation. I broke it down into an-iso-cycla to mean "unequal circle," and was wondering how you saw it, but I don't know the history of the word.


----------

